# Banned Message



## ashmoore (Jul 25, 2010)

I returned to the site this morning and was greeted with
*You Are Banned. The Ban Will Be Lifted in 24 Hours. If You Continue To Do The Same Thing, The Ban Will Be Permanent.*

What I was doing to visiting "canonrumors.com" not "www.canonrumors.com"
Just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Cobalt720 (Jul 25, 2010)

ashmoore said:


> I returned to the site this morning and was greeted with
> *You Are Banned. The Ban Will Be Lifted in 24 Hours. If You Continue To Do The Same Thing, The Ban Will Be Permanent.*
> 
> What I was doing to visiting "canonrumors.com" not "www.canonrumors.com"
> Just thought I'd let you know



What do you mean?


----------



## ashmoore (Jul 25, 2010)

Cobalt720 said:


> What do you mean?


what I said - I went to canonrumors.com as I usually do and consistently got the banned message.
Visiting with www.canonrumors.com worked fine

Not concerned - just letting you know.

Site seems to be forwarding correctly now anyway.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey

Sorry about that, it was a caching issue.

All should be repaired now.



CR


----------

